# Sink hole opens up in Ottawa



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

This is news?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

idk, do you mean nannyloss at rideau cottage?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Some would say Ottawa has always been a giant sinkhole...................for our tax dollars.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Some would say Ottawa has always been a giant sinkhole...................for our tax dollars.


 ... +1 ...LOL.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sink hole..... taxes! ...... Now I get it. (sigh)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

queen's park

how many nannies they got in queen's park


----------



## fretwire (Apr 13, 2016)

Here in Ontario I believe we have the biggest sink hole on the planet.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fretwire said:


> Here in Ontario I believe we have the biggest sink hole on the planet.


The OP did not elaborate whether the sinkhole was a creation of construction activity. broken watermain or natural phenomena. 

Too bad it only swallowed up a van and not a few politicians while it was at it. :biggrin:
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ottawa-officials-investigating-cause-of-giant-sinkhole-1.2936815

The gov't of Ontario is another sinkhole for our tax dollars in itself. It's more like a blackhole..where our money ends
up going without accountability. 

Nannygate? Are we paying for Trudeau's two nannies? One was supposed to be let go already.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I was going to make a joke about dump trucks full of money backing up to the hole.... then I saw it was caused by LRT tunneling, so they were already there.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I'll sneak one in that is off topic a bit. What is going one with the weather? Heatwave then it becomes cold again. This is Fall weather, not June weather!

Cold Day in June ( sung to the tune of Lightfoot's Black day in July)

Cold Day in June.
Sinkhole and wildfire hysteria has hit the country side,

Capital city madness has touched us far and wide,
And through the smoke and cinders of the Alberta fires
You can hear it far and wide
The doors are quickly bolted 
And the MPs locked inside 

Cold day in June
Cold day in June
And the gunfire on the streets of Toronto is heard across the land
And those responsible for law and order have trouble making a stand
Against the sons of the fathers, who immigrated to this land

Cold day in June
Cold day in June
On the streets of our biggest city erupts a deadly sound
And the body of a dead youth lies stretched upon the ground
Upon the filthy pavement
A mother and her unborn baby are mercilously gunned down

In the mansion of the Premier 
There's nothing that is known for sure
The telephone is ringing
And the pendulum is swinging
And they wonder how it happened
And they want to know the reason.....
And it wasn't just the temperature
And it wasn't just the season .....

Cold Day in June


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the latest news headlines on the monster sinkhole that is responsible for these news headlines:\

Sinkhole swallows up Rideau Street
Sinkhole has it's own Twitter account
Sinkhole causes commuter and traffic chaos

Sink hole is getting bigger...

This is the second incident of a sinkhole in the streets of Ottawa..the first one was some months ago and was located
on Waller st. It wasn't quite as big as this one, which has broken water mains, gas lines and other infrastructure
utilitiies.


----------



## fretwire (Apr 13, 2016)

Typo alert, I meant here in *Toronto* we have the biggest sink hole on the planet!

According to Wikipedia it's located at:

Suite 210
10 St. Mary Street
Toronto, Ontario
M4Y 1P9

But they hide it well with the smoke and the mirrors.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

carverman said:


> This is the latest news headlines on the monster sinkhole that is responsible for these news headlines:\
> 
> Sinkhole swallows up Rideau Street
> Sinkhole has it's own Twitter account
> ...


Did you hear any strange sounds.......like chomping ?

If you do........get the heck out of there..............its the Langoliers coming.........

View attachment 10482


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Did you hear any strange sounds.......like chomping ?


Some people there did hear some strange sounds just before the collapse. Probably similar to an mild earthquake.

This morning the mayor and representative of the work crews assigned to it were interviewed on CTV. 

Apparently, it could be due to unstable (read swampy) land that Rideau street was first built on. They (current mayor and city council and contractors) never had any idea that this would be an issue until they started to tunnel directly underneath it for the LRT.

Even though the LRT tunnel (nearly finished is a "few feet below" the sinkhole, the soil which was once stable and undisturbed for many years (200)..when was Ottawa, formerly known as Bytown,named after Col. By, the engineer responsible for the Rideau Canal and locks just a bit up the street from Parliament Hill, 
probably had the right consistency to become unstable and shifted.

This probably caused the huge water main and huge sewers directly underneath, to crack and flood the entire area with water turning it into a massive hole full of water.

Fortunately, everyone was lucky this time as OC Transpo buses use that part of Rideau St. constantly. If the timing of the road collapse had been off a bit, who knows what it would have swallowed up besides the empty van. 
A lot of people could have been killed or injured, but this time no one was hurt. 



> The Royal Sappers and Miners were employed in 1827 for the canal's construction, which began at three separate places, one of them being the site of the locks in Ottawa.[37] The workers were eventually moved into three barracks on today's Parliament Hill, which was then known as Barracks Hill. In 1827, Sappers Bridge connecting the Upper Town (west of the canal) and Lower Town (east of the canal) was built over the Rideau Canal.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

they say by-town - old name for ottawa - was built on a swamp. They saw Dow's lake is the drainage of what was originally a massive swampy area at the confluence of the ottawa, rideau & gatineau rivers.

the capital of canada - at that time it was only upper & lower canada - had been montreal. Alas, in 1849 a group of rebels marched on the parliament legislative assembly while it was in session in the old port of montreal. They set the building on fire. All the members escaped safely.

in faraway london, queen victoria was inspired to move the capital city to by-town on the ottawa river.

fire, water, nanny-go-lightly.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> they say by-town - old name for ottawa - was built on a swamp. They saw Dow's lake is the drainage of what was originally a massive swampy area at the confluence of the ottawa, rideau & gatineau rivers.
> 
> the capital of canada - at that time it was only upper & lower canada - had been montreal. Alas, in 1849 a group of rebels marched on the parliament legislative assembly while it was in session in the old port of montreal. They set the building on fire. All the members escaped safely.
> 
> in faraway london, *queen victoria was inspired to move the capital city to by-town on the ottawa river*.



-----------------------



> In 1858, Queen Victoria selected Bytown as the capital of the Province of Canada, and *Barrack Hill was chosen as the site for the new parliament buildings*, given its prominence over both the town and the river, *as well as the fact that it was already owned by the Crown*.


Good thing too..there is more instability in Montreal than the ground underneath. :biggrin: It used to have a lot of the head offices for
the big banks and insurance companies...after the FLQ uprising in the late 60s, they quietly moved to Upper Canada (now Toronto).


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

There is a much larger sink hole in Ottawa. Just a few blocks west and a block or two north. Big flame in front.......you can't miss it.


----------

